# Saugeye fishing at Hueston Woods?



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been fishing at hueston woods for my entire life and I have never caught a saugeye but everybody keeps telling me that they used to stock them back in the 70's and they do it once ever so often now. Is this true and if so how should i set up my poles and what bait should i used to try fishing for them. I do have a bass boat which i just redone but i only have a trolling motor on it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im not sure if they stock it anymore..but if they do..suageye can be taken a lot of ways..if i were tryin it ..i'd start with a 2 or 3' grub(chartreuse or white) on a leadhead jig..you can cover lots of water,vertically jig, fast or slow.Basically take the same aproach to it as you would with crappie fishing... keep us posted and good luck : )


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok I will try that, what time of the year do you fish for them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Robertn3 said:


> ok I will try that, what time of the year do you fish for them


i fish for saugeye year round..one of the few fish i can coax a bite out of.....prime time would be march/april though


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

sounds good to me, i have just been fishing for channel cats and crappie and to my surprise they are biting very well, at least until the lake froze over.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Saugeye are still stocked on an annual basis there. 

From the DNR site.
Acton Lake has good populations of largemouth bass, bluegills, white crappie, saugeye, channel catfish, bullheads, and carp. Saugeye are stocked on an annual basis. Gizzard Shad is the main forage species

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/19481/Default.aspx


I have caught a few of them fishing for bass with crankbaits over the years, and normally it is in March - May


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

I have had better luck in stream below the dam using jigs. Caught one walleye 25 1/2" two yrs ago. Mostly crappie fished last year.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah i fish alot down there, i guess it is just because i mainly went down there for channel cat and bluegill.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

My son and I would catch them a few years ago on Rapala shad rap and also road runners. This was in the April-May period that we went.


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok i may still have a few of those out in the garage i will have to check. Thanks


----------

